# London Elizabeth Bryant - Born 10/16/08



## maybebaby

Finally, I have a moment so I thought I would post our birth story. So we made it to our scheduled c-section date with no signs of labor which was good. I was never more terrified as I was getting that epidural, it was very scary!! But they do tons of them a day, so I knew I was in good hands. They laid me down on the table and I kind of freaked out a little as I couldn't move my legs (duh), and felt like I couldn't breathe. I also had a lot of nausea. But then they let my mom and Pete come in to be with me and they started the operation. About 20 minutes later, at 10:00am EST exactly, London Elizabeth was born into the world. She didn't cry at first so I was so worried, but they said it is normal for c-section babies. They suctioned her and we finally heard that long awaited cry!! I started bawling, and Pete went to watch them wash her off, etc., while my mom comforted me. She was 7lbs. 13oz, and 19.5 inches long. I got to see her briefly, kiss her on the cheek and she was taken to the nursery. Little did I know then that I wouldn't get to see her again for another 2 and 1/2 hours!!! Pete went with her and they sewed me up. These were the longest 2 1/2 hours of my life. They took me to recovery and my mom got the camera from Pete so I could at least see what she looked like. Then they didn't have my room ready so we waited in recovery until they could get it clean. Unfortunately, the lady that had a c-section after me was wheeled in and complained and moaned constantly. It was very annoying and I was anxious to see my daughter!! Finally, they took me up to my room and brought my beautiful baby to me. The happiest moment of my life. I cannot really express how much I love her and tear up just thinking of being without her. Pete has been wonderful with her and is totally in love, and my mom has been staying with us helping out. She has lost about a pound since delivery but is gaining some weight back now I think. We'll find out for sure at the doctor tomorrow. Sorry this is so long, and may be a bit rambling but I am working on no sleep!! 

A few pics of her!!

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d55/necessary9/IMG_1141.jpg

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d55/necessary9/IMG_1142.jpg

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d55/necessary9/IMG_1167.jpg

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d55/necessary9/IMG_1188.jpg


----------



## lupi

ahh congrats, she is beautiful x


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunni, she's beautiful xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## ryder

She is gorgeous, congrats hun!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## brownhairedmom

awww Terri she's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

shes beautiful!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Terri :hugs: Shes just as beautiful as I'd imagined she would be!! x


----------



## Chris77

Aww, so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Frankie

awww well done!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## Belle

congrats. xx


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, She is gorgeous.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats! love the name choice so pretty :)


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations! Some amazing great pics there, shes beautiful xxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is beautiful xx


----------



## bigbelly2

well done shes beautiful

h x


----------



## Fossey

Awww congrats!


----------



## Sarah_16x

great pictures shes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations hun she's gorgeous!!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## nikky0907

She is so beautiful,congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## danni2609

aww congrats!!


----------



## alio

Awwww. She's so beautiful. Well done you!! xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats she is gorgeous xXx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## Blob

Awww she's so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Donna26

oh she's gorgeous- congratulations
D
x


----------



## Mira

Congrats on your beautiful girl!


----------



## Donna79x

Awww congratulations hunny she is gorgeous x bless


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, she is gorgeous x


----------



## princess_bump

she's gorgeous, congratulations :) love her name too :)


----------



## Trish

Congrats, she's beautiful!! Our girls share the same birthday and so close in time. Marley was born at 11:37am.


----------



## vicky

aww hun she is beautiful


----------



## bambikate

congrats, she's beautiful x x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and welcome to the world London!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous xx


----------



## bex

congrats xx


----------



## hotsexymum

congratulationsxxxx


----------



## XKatX

She's soooo beautiful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats!!! x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats, she is beautiful x x


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## AC81

She's lovely!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Someday74

Congrats! Adorable!!


----------



## emma_27

congrats!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Love the pics! she is lovely. xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes gorgeous


----------



## Deise

Congrats! She's gorgeous!!! Wow, time flies!!! I remember when you first announced your pregnancy!! Good luck dear!


----------



## joeo

congrats


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun, she's adorable :cloud9:

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

